# steelhead in low water



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

need some advice (what to use/techniques/where to fish, no honey holes) for low water fishing in rocky river. still looking for one this year. thanks p.s. i fly fish

dcfisherman


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Do a rain dance, lol.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i like light colors and small,or minnow style streamers


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Downsize everything. Sz14 flys or hooks for bait and a 3lb tippet and 5 lb leader.

Good Luck


----------



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Downsize everything. Sz14 flys or hooks for bait and a 3lb tippet and 5 lb leader.
> 
> Good Luck


Thats dead on! small natural colored flies work well for me. try size 12-14 sucker spawn in creme/peach and 14-16 nymphs in nuetral colors. Downsize everything including split shot and tippet.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

a cast net works really well in low/clear conditions  hahaha just messin around


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

please dont ever throw 3 or 5lb line at a steelhead, if they can see that clear stuff the would have noticed the hook in the ass end of the fly long ago.

your best option, either get creative with say a big dry and a PT dropper. or a better one. find water, or rain, or areas with no pressure
...or treble hooks


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll let you know how the light tippet and small flys work after tomorrow, going to hit the Ash in 6 hours. Hunting steelies.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have caught steel on 8lb pound flouro in gin clear waters. also 6lb is decent but 3lb is just crazy. how do u get the fish in without it breaking off on a run or if it jumps or rolls??


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Streamhawk, the Ash is really low, good luck its been tough there lately.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

riverKing said:


> please dont ever throw 3 or 5lb line at a steelhead, if they can see that clear stuff the would have noticed the hook in the ass end of the fly long ago.
> 
> your best option, either get creative with say a big dry and a PT dropper. or a better one. find water, or rain, or areas with no pressure
> ...or treble hooks


Thank you. haha couldnt agree more. i just caught 6 fish in 4 hours 15mi upriver on the grand with eggs and 10lb silver thread cause i forgot my pline. water was gin clear, fish just hadnt seen hooks for awhile. id say get away from the crowds. the majority on the weekends arnt even fishin the right spots.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

IDK River king i like ashima 5lb it is very strong and i have yet to lose a fish from a breakoff. If you know how to play a fish and have the right equipment landing big fish 10#+ is no problem on this line. not to mention that it allows for more natural fly action and sinks faster. so lets do the math lower vis, more natural drift, faster sink rate. I'll keep the 8 lb for high water


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes correct, the Ash was way low, saw some fish but no takers. The water is very low and brown stained due to the leafs. Any suggestions on where to go next since I am here for two more days. I was thinking of hitting the connie since I am right here, but will travel for better options, any help appreciated.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Riverking

Ryosapien is right with the right equipment and a little luck you can play these fish in. I played this fish 10-15 min. Fish went 5-8 lbs. Fish was caught about 4 weeks ago in shallow water.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

walk!......


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

its not that you cant land the fish, I have joined the 10-1 club on spinning tackle. its the need to go to such extremes that I doubt, and the damage such a long fish may inflict on a fish. I have taken steelies on 12lb maxima that I spotted in 10ft of water before fishing them it was so clear, so I say why bother with 3lb.
besides, i catch so many fish that to fish one for 10 minutes would lower my daily catch rate :Banane36:


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Rk
Im pretty new to the whole stellie thing and have only caught a few so far. The most I have ever caught in a day is 2, so I love the longer fights. I always release my fish and have yet to find one that didnt swim away with vigor. Once I learn the trick to getting more in the day if I were to start breaking off then I will go back to my main tippet of 5 lb.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I will admit that confidence is a huge factor in much of fishing. so if you are much more confident in going lighter than do so.


----------

